# Is throwing away Christmas, Birthday, "Get Well" Cards rude?



## Leanne (May 10, 2014)

Hiii ^^;

I realize this might sound like a weird question, but my mom is helping me clean up my room. We started today and we are probably going to continue doing it for the rest of the weekend.

Do you think throwing away cards people give is a rude thing to do? They are probably the thing I have the most of and they don't look good. To be honest, I don't really know where to put them, but having the thought of just throwing them away feels weird. I have some very old cards people have been giving me through the years but I don't even look at them. They are just there... Do you throw away these kind of things after a while or keep them?

If you keep them, how do you put them away so they don't look like a clutter mess in your room?

I know it's a weird question, but if you could help me with it, I'd really, really appreciate it. ^^


----------



## Prisma (May 10, 2014)

I dont think its rude but i also dont think you should throw them away.

I dont think you should because one day i may want to read through them again for memories and just to keep them incase i ever need something to maybe cheer me up.

 And what i do is right now. I have them in my desk drawer since i never really use it. But one day when i move out i'll probably take a nice looking box and put them in there and maybe display it or put them in a little storage box for safe keeping.
 It's your choice on what to do with them i hope this didn't sound rude ;;!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 10, 2014)

I throw most cards away unless I there's some sentimental value behind them. Kinda glad I didn't throw a card away actually, it was the last "Happy Birthday" card I'd ever receive from my dad's mom.


----------



## Leanne (May 10, 2014)

I will definitely be keeping the get well cards. And since I'm at it, might just as well keep them all. I just want my room to look clean for once v.v

Thanks for your input so far. ^^ I probably need a method to put together all paper-related items.


----------



## Piroshi (May 10, 2014)

I only (sometimes) keep the ones that have some sort of extra message in them. The ones that people just sign aren't really worth keeping imo, unless you want to use them for Christmas decoration or something. The only reason I have most of the cards I do is because they get lost before I get a chance to throw them out.


----------



## Chibiusa (May 10, 2014)

Absolutely not. What are you supposed to do--hoard them forever? I only keep cards that had really deep meanings. Birthday/random cards get thrown away after a while.


----------



## Cou (May 10, 2014)

It's not really rude, you can't keep everything especially if you have a lot.

But I find it hard myself to throw cards away so I just keep them locked in a box or something. Plus I like "collecting" them and reading them sometimes.  Even those plain cards.


----------



## kite (May 10, 2014)

It's not rude to throw out cards.


----------



## Capella (May 10, 2014)

My friend gave me  a thank you card for coming to his party
A week later I re-used that card for another of my friends birthday parties and the friend that gave me the thankyou card came as well and he didn't mind 
So no


----------



## yosugay (May 10, 2014)

i keep mine in a folder. but i dont think its rude to throw em away. i mean after you read em whats the point. im pretty sure the people that get em for you forgot all about em anyway


----------



## Yui Z (May 10, 2014)

It's not rude IMO. I like to keep some because of personal or memory reasons, but they should expect it really by sending you one. (I know I don't expect anyone to keep a card I send them, which is why I prefer to give them a present instead).

Oh and, if someone gave you chocolate for your birthday/Christmas ect. then you'd eat it of course. Rather than keeping it on a shelf or in a draw building dust. ;D


----------



## Jake (May 10, 2014)

no what are you meant to do with them? keep them in a box???? like idk about you but if i kept every single card I got I'd need another room just to store cards....

but i do have a scrapbook and i put my fav cards in there, and i throw my other cards away, or i burn them if i hate the person who gave it to me


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2014)

Eh.. I kinda throw them away after a while, I highly doubt they are gonna kill me for it. Sure it's sweet but you can't keep them 5ever


----------



## KarlaKGB (May 10, 2014)

I throw 99% of them away. You can't be expected to keep every card you receive in your lifetime.


----------



## Colour Bandit (May 10, 2014)

I throw most of mine away, unless they:
-Have sentimental value
-Have a pretty design on the front (If they don't have sentimental value I normally cut off the back part)

Sometimes I'll cut up cards to make them into cute gift tags


----------



## sn0wxyuki (May 10, 2014)

lol I throw them away =x not like you re telling them "hey I am throwing away the cards you gave me! is taking up space..." or people will come to you after years and say can I look at the card I gave you last time?

It is not rude to throw that away imo, in fact I did it a lot xD unless it is really memorable I would wan to keep it....for a little bit longer.


----------



## cIementine (May 10, 2014)

Jake. said:


> i burn them if i hate the person who gave it to me



_omg dying <3 I did that once with a Christmas card from my ex-best friend. That mean @#*/? does not deserve to even write my name.
_


----------



## Hot (May 10, 2014)

I usually throw out the ones that are just pre-printed messages cause there are probably hundreds of thousands of people who have 'em. The written ones I try to keep until I do a whole house clean.


----------



## Titi (May 10, 2014)

I always feel bad about throwing cards away too, especially when the person has gone through the effort of wtitting something beautiful... But I exchange cards and letters with a LOT of people from all over the world, plus my family, so really I just can't keep all of them. I used to cover my wall in postcards, but I got tired of it and when I eventually took them all down I had to repaint my wall. It was such hard work...
Now I enjoy them once, keep them for a few days, re-read the ones I like best and throw them away... 

You can't keep them all forever and I don't think the person really minds. I'm sure no one keeps my postcards and letters forever either.


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2014)

Avalon said:


> _omg dying <3 I did that once with a Christmas card from my ex-best friend. That mean @#*/? does not deserve to even write my name.
> _



I didn't burn but I threw them in the bin at once when I got that from an ex-friend. Lol she was the biggest asshat ever.


----------



## Stevey Queen (May 10, 2014)

Keep them only if they are homemade. Those are the best.

Christmas/b-day cards just throw away. There not special (unless homemade)

Keep things like get well cards or cards from your crush/significant other


----------



## Kildor (May 10, 2014)

I say if it is really wasting space, then go ahead. What matters is that you acknowledged the card, letter etc. And you will keep it in your heart forever.
But if it is really important, and you are really attached to it, then keep it. It's good to read them again after a long time.

 "Ah, memories."


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 10, 2014)

Nah not really 0: I'd probably keep ones that have sentimental value though haha


----------



## Lollipop (May 10, 2014)

I only keep get well cards and cards that have sentimental value.


----------



## debinoresu (May 10, 2014)

I keep all of them, I even have old valentines day cards in my old valentines day boxes

I even save all sentimental/special letters in acnl. im a big baby like that

id keep them, but it really depends on the person. I just cant bring myself to throw them away.


----------



## Horus (May 10, 2014)

I feel like I'm a horrible person after reading the whole thread

Number of cards kept: 0


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 10, 2014)

Horus said:


> I feel like I'm a horrible person after reading the whole thread
> 
> Number of cards kept: 0



How many other guys do you know who keep cards tbh?


----------



## broadwaythecat (May 10, 2014)

Horus said:


> I feel like I'm a horrible person after reading the whole thread
> 
> Number of cards kept: 0


 

  Don't worry bro, I don't keep my cards either.

   I don't think throwing them away is rude if they're like, really really old but if you just got them like, a day ago, then yeah that's rude.


----------



## Kattiel (May 10, 2014)

I keep the ones that are handmade and the ones who were given to me by people I really love ^ ^
I have a folder just for them so I can read them from time to time >w<

The ones that were given just for the sake of giving (like the ones you get from those relatives you really don't get along with), I eventually throw them away, there's no meaning on keeping them anyway..


----------



## oak (May 10, 2014)

It's hard to keep all your cards from over the years, they start to pile up. I display them above my fireplace for an appropriate amount of time to should they were appreciated & then get thrown out later.


----------



## alpacasso (May 10, 2014)

i usually just throw out the ones that don't have any special message written inside. ^^

personally, i only think it's rude if they wrote something sentimental and you still throw it out. uwu


----------



## puppy (May 10, 2014)

all of mine end up in the trash sooner or later


----------



## Waluigi (May 10, 2014)

I just ask people to not send me them
Havent got one in years.


----------



## BluebellLight (May 10, 2014)

I honestly don't keep most of them.
The only card I kept was a card from my nana because it was really cute and funny.  It was the last birthday card I got from her before she passed away so I'm glad a kept it.  I just wish I could find all the poems we used to write to eachother >.< I KNOW they're in a box SOMEWHERE


----------



## Elov (May 10, 2014)

I don't know.. I'd honestly pretty sad if someone threw away a card I made for them, or wrote a nice message in. It's different if they just signed there name, and were done with it. But I always manage to lose my cards on accident, and I regret not being able to find them. :c


----------



## itzafennecfox (May 11, 2014)

I don't think it's rude, I myself tend not to keep them because there never seems to be room for them. I do keep handmade ones and ones with special messages, though, but I don't get many of those.


----------



## Laurina (May 12, 2014)

It's not rude, I keep my more important cards. I still have cards from my high school Graduation and I keep birthday cards from my Family, but that's about it. If the card is handmade/crafted or "just because cards" from my nieces I'd keep them and find a spot for them in a draw or on my bulletin board.


----------



## Locket (May 12, 2014)

Leanne said:


> Hiii ^^;
> 
> I realize this might sound like a weird question, but my mom is helping me clean up my room. We started today and we are probably going to continue doing it for the rest of the weekend.
> 
> ...



It depends on the card; homemade no ,store bought yes

- - - Post Merge - - -



BluebellLight said:


> I honestly don't keep most of them.
> The only card I kept was a card from my nana because it was really cute and funny.  It was the last birthday card I got from her before she passed away so I'm glad a kept it.  I just wish I could find all the poems we used to write to eachother >.< I KNOW they're in a box SOMEWHERE


aww i dont wanna lose my nana :c


----------



## hanzy (May 12, 2014)

Depends how special the card is? If it's specially made and has a really lovely sincere message that you'd like to keep, then do. If it's just your standard card that just says "Dear ___, Happy Birthday" then throw it away, or recycle it. I'd never feel offended if someone threw away a birthday card I gave them unless it was like really special and I made it myself or something.


----------

